# FC AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball "SLIDER"



## SteelGirl_1187

www.SliderAtStud.com

- Two time National Finalist
- Six consecutive wins in five weekends
- Double Header Winner
- 71.5 AA points 

. . . all before 5 years old

EIC and CNM clear, frozen/fresh chilled/natural all available.

To view Slider's
- complete record
- ALL health clearances
- photos
- stud contract
- progeny information
- upcoming breedings
- available litters
- more information on who he is and what he's like

Visit www.SliderAtStud.com


----------

